# Epic battle of Man vs Beast at Fort Fisher!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ok, fat man vs giant stingray... 

Kim and I were spending a nice Holiday afternoon on the beach. It was productive, Kim was busy catching baitfish and I was slinging 7 oz and big baits out for drum, tarpon or sharks. Got a nice strike, we saw a large silver flash jumping out of the water, yep a nice tarpon was on...... 

Smoked about 1/2 the spool of .35 Sakuma on the Daiwa 7HT Mag then spit the very bent 8/O Gami circle hook.

damn.... missed the trophy fish.

On the very next cast (spot head on another Gami circle hook) I got a massive strike. Thought maybe, just maybe another poon. This fish meant business, ran straight offshore, dumping 3/4 of the 7HT before I finally got the beast to stop. At this time I figured big toothy critter, just too powerful and not fast enough for a tarpon.

Initial run..... 










Ok, the fight was on. I really struggled to gain line on this fish. I'd manage 20 yards and she'd take 30 back. On and on we fought. She was working her way North so along I followed. 100 feet, 200 feet, 300 feet up beach. Kim was right there taking pictures all along.










The 13' Cast Pro Heaver performed flawlessly. I was putting serious heat on the fish and could not have asked any more out of the rod. I've gotten real good feedback from the guys who have fished them, but this is the first time I have fought something BIG with it. I'm very pleased with the backbone and how the rod would give just a bit when you really needed it too....  










Not bad pics for a 6 yr old digital.










OK, starting to get tired but still putting the heat on her...











By now I'm about 600-800 feet North of the truck, battle has been on for over an hour. Slowly began to gain ground and got the beast over the sand bar. Still not sure what it is, but suspect a very large ray.



















The 7HT performed GREAT. Really more than this little reel is designed to do, she was up to the task.










Again, the CPS 6-10 was also up to the task..... 










Finally into the wash, TWICE I had the shockleader knot onto the rod, but never to the reel.....










Finally we got a look at her. The biggest stingray I have ever seen rolled her tail out of the water. I'm not exaggerating when i say the tail was at least 7 feet long. The body was the size of a small car hood. 
After 80 minutes of steady fight the shock knot failed when a wave pulled her back in the wash. 
I was really not upset with the failure. We got to see the majestic creature and didn't want to deal with it high and dry anyway.

What a day at Fort Fisher....


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

epic !!!!
thanks for the rush


----------



## Jaron (Nov 27, 2008)

magx said:


> epic !!!!
> thanks for the rush


yes haha it was good report i was ready see the ray ha


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tommy,try old mustad circles next time,a bunch more meat in that hook for a poon... They do have a nack for straighting hooks though,have had a 4x tuna hook straightened by one on the planks while livebaiting.. Imho,they get the hook in that bone section of the mouth and the tip of the hook catches it.. Hook bends a lot quicker from the tip as opposed to inside the bend of the hook,that's my theory and I'm stickin to it...  Also,make no mistake,they can be VERY POWERFUL,especially in the surf where you are at a disadvantage.. 

Great report and pics,thanks for the read.. 

PS Watch that grey,it's creepin up on ya like it did me at your age...   Although,I see you still have most of yours left,unlike me.....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Great read Tommy. Was this the first trial for the 7HT?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys, Kim did a great job with the pics.

Kenny, Yep the grey is setting in... 

I will give the Mustads circles a try. Thanks.

Mike, yes it was the first time fishing the 7HT. Only the second fishing cast I've made with it... lol.

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Splendid stuff Tommy.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

sounds like a good fight!

same thing happened to me in May across from crossover #3.

I ended up getting it in after an hour. 76" wingspan.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad to hear you got the chance to run the rod and reel through the paces...

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Tyler said he will give you Tarpon catching siminars next time he see's you


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tacpayne said:


> Tyler said he will give you Tarpon catching siminars next time he see's you


Tell Tyler I gladly accept!!


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice report Tommy. Looks like a good time with some good pullage. At least you got to take a look at it so it didn't leave you wondering.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Tommy. Although it seems only a couple (un-confirmed third) tarpoon have been landed down there, there seem to have been a great deal of them hooked. 

Nice again.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Reel*

Did the knob on that Daiwa eat a hole to the bone in your wrist?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

surf rat said:


> Did the knob on that Daiwa eat a hole to the bone in your wrist?


After an hour it was getting a little uncomfortable...... 

Overall i really like the reel. Cast great and drag was pretty darn effective, even on a fish that was really too much for the little reel.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ryan Y said:


> Nice Tommy. Although it seems only a couple (un-confirmed third) tarpoon have been landed down there, there seem to have been a great deal of them hooked.
> 
> Nice again.


This just makes me want one even more...lol

Ryan, I can honestly say the Cast Pro Heaver does a GREAT job ( I know, shameless plug ) on a big fish... 

Tommy


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great report Tommy and the pics were fun! Looked like some fishy water. Good to see ya!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Tommy said:


> After an hour it was getting a little uncomfortable......
> 
> Overall i really like the reel. Cast great and drag was pretty darn effective, even on a fish that was really too much for the little reel.
> 
> Tommy


I never really had a problem with the knob. Now granted after an hour I'm sure my grip on the rod would change and may be an issuse. I love the 3 I have....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*No doubt. Ive caught a shark and a ray on them.*



Tommy said:


> This just makes me want one even more...lol
> 
> Ryan, I can honestly say the Cast Pro Heaver does a GREAT job ( I know, shameless plug ) on a big fish...
> 
> Tommy


Pretty sure I lost a big drum on one too. BUt i'm getting ready to really test it this fall.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

The pics were nice- almost felt like I was there. I too was hoping to read on down and see a monster at the end. Great story though!


----------

